# 2007 NFL Pick the Winners Contest



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

This ran pretty well last year I think, so time for this years edition:

In honor of my favorite sport (ummm...football....), let's see if we can generate a little interest for this.....this will be a POINTS based contest to try to minimize lucky guesses.

Entrance qualifications: 1) Must be a member as of this post., 2) All entries must be received prior to Midnight August 12, 2007. No whining about "if I had known XXXXX was going to get hurt in the preseason, I wouldn't have picked XXXX team. You picks your teams, you takes your chances 3) That is all, although additional rules may be added upon more thought and/or input from other gorillas.

HOW TO PLAY:

Each participant will make their picks in EACH catagory:

1) The 4 AFC and 4 NFC Divisional Winners. Each correct pick will be worth 2 points, total of 16 points available.

2) The 2 AFC and 2 NFC Wildcard Teams. Each correct pick will be worth 4
points, total of 16 points available.

NOTE: If you pick a team to win their division, you CANNOT also pick them as a Wildcard team. In other words, no hedging of your picks

3) The 2 AFC and 2 NFC teams that make it to their respective conference Championship games. 6 points for each correct pick, 24 total points available.

4) The AFC and NFC Championship Teams. 8 points for each correct pick, 16 total points available.

5) Super Bowl Champion! 12 points

The points for each catagory may change slightly but will be close to what you see abovve.

Person with the most points after totaling them all up wins. In addition, during the season there MAYl be random bell rounds, or mini contests. (example, pick the winner and final score of this weeks Monday night game) These will either result in additional points being earned or sticks being won for that week.

PRIZE:

Will increase with the number of contestants. Will need at least 10 participants to start the contest. 10 contestants, 10 sticks final prize, 15 contestants, 15 sticks, etc. the number of participants is unlimited, the sticks will be capped at a maximum of 25. If other gorillas want to donate additoinal sticks for the mini contests or for a second and third place winner, that's appreciated as well!

*So who wants to play*??


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm down...when do we have to have our picks in?


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

I will definitely play!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

12stones said:


> I'm down...when do we have to have our picks in?


Last year this was set so that picks had to be made prior to the first preseaon game. That's only two days away, so I'm going to extend the time this year. your picks must be posted in this thread no later than Midnight, August 12.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

*I played in this last year......it was FUN !!!! *

*I'm in again Vic !! *


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

AFC East - Patriots
AFC North - Ravens
AFC South - Colts
AFC West - Chargers
AFC Wild Card 1 - Broncos
AFC Wild Card 2 - Bengals

NFC East - Eagles
NFC North - Bears
NFC South - Bucs
NFC West - Seahawks
NFC Wild Card 1 - Saints
NFC Wild Card 2 - Cowboys

AFC Conference Champs 1 - Patriots
AFC Conference Champs 2 - Colts

NFC Conference Champs 1 - Bucs
NFC Conference Champs 2 - Bears

AFC Champs - Pats

NFC Champs - Bucs

Super Bowl Champs - Pats

Oh, BTW - I'm In!


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

NFC East - Eagles
NFC North - Bears
NFC South - Saints
NFC West - Seahawks
NFC Wildcard 1 - Cowboys
NFC Wildcard 2 - Bucs

AFC East - Patriots
AFC North - Ravens
AFC South - Colts
AFC West - Chargers
AFC Wildcard 1 - Titans
AFC Wildcard 2 - Steelers

AFC Conference 1 - Patriots
AFC Conference 2 - Chargers

NFC Conference 1 - Eagles
NFC Conference 2 - Bears

AFC Champs - Chargers
NFC Champs - Bears

Superbowl Champs - Chargers


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

i'm in again


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Okay, here goes nuthin" -

AFC North - Baltimore
AFC East - Miami
AFC South - Indianapolis
AFC West - Denver

AFC Wildcard - New England
AFC Wildcard - San Diego

NFC North - Chicago
NFC West - St. Louis
NFC East - Dallas
NFC South - N. Orleans

NFC Wildcard - Washington
NFC Wildcard - Seattle

AFC Championship - Indy vs. Denver
NFC Championship - N. Orleans vs. Chicago

AFC Champion - Denver
NFC Champion - N. Orleans

SB Champs -

New Orleans Saints!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

cquon said:


> Okay, here goes nuthin" -
> 
> AFC North - Baltimore
> AFC East - Miami
> ...


Doyle's the champ folks........to be the Champ, you gotta beat the Champ,


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Vic,*

*I'm willing to donate again this year  !! When do you want the goods ??*


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Woo hoo! This was fun last year.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Count me in! Will post picks later


----------



## Hawksfan (Apr 28, 2007)

Count me in. Picks to come later. Go HAWKS!!!!


----------



## Hawksfan (Apr 28, 2007)

AFC
North- Ravens
East- Patriots
South- Colts
West- Chargers
Wild card 1- Bengals
Wild card 2- Broncos

NFC
North- Bears
East- Cowboys
West- Seahawks
South- Saints
Wild card 1- Eagles
Wild card 2- 49ers

AFC Conference Champs- Patriots
AFC Conference Champs- Colts

NFC Conference Champs- Seahawks
NFC Conference Champs- Bears

AFC Champs- Patriots

NFC Champs- Seahawks

Super bowl Champs- SEATTLE SEAHAWKS


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> *Vic,*
> 
> *I'm willing to donate again this year  !! When do you want the goods ??*


when you can Andy, thanks and no hurry.:tu


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> when you can Andy, thanks and no hurry.:tu


*Good deal *

*Let's see how I can do this year.........*

*AFC East - New England
AFC North - Cincinnati
AFC South - Jacksonville
AFC West - San Diego
*
*Wild Cards - Indianapolis, Denver*

*AFC Championship Game - New England beats Jacksonville*

------------------------------------------------------------

*NFC East - Philadelphia
NFC North - Chicago
NFC South - Carolina
NFC West - Seattle
*
*Wild Cards - New Orleans, San Francisco*

*NFC Championship Game - Philadelphia beats New Orleans*

*Super Bowl - New England @ Philadelphia*

*Super Bowl Champ - New England*


----------



## Mattiekrome (Jul 28, 2007)

NFC East - Cowboys
NFC North - Bears
NFC South - Saints
NFC West - Seahawks
NFC Wildcard 1 - Eagles
NFC Wildcard 2 - Panthers

AFC East - Patriots
AFC North - Bengals
AFC South - Colts
AFC West - Chargers
AFC Wildcard 1 - Ravens
AFC Wildcard 2 - Denver

AFC Conference 1 - Patriots
AFC Conference 2 - Ravens

NFC Conference 1 - Cowboys
NFC Conference 2 - Saints

AFC Champs - Patriots
NFC Champs - Cowboys

Superbowl Champs - Patriots


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I am definitely in on this. Give me a couple days to mull it over.


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

count me in on this, I'll get my picks up tomorrow


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

bump


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok here goes with my picks:

NFC East: *Philadelphia*
NFC North: *Chicago*
NFC South: *New Orleans*
NFC West: *Seattle*

Wildcard: *Dallas*
Wildcard: *Carolina*

AFC East: *New England* god that pains me to say that.
AFC North: *Baltimore*
AFC South: *Indianapolis*
AFC West: *San Diego*

AFC Wildcard: New York Jets
AFC Wildcard: Tennessee

NFC Championship: *New Orleans over Dallas*
AFC Championship: *San Diego over Baltimore*
Super Bowl Champion: *San Diego*


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

NFC East - Eagles
NFC North - Bears
NFC South - Saints
NFC West - Rams
NFC Wildcard 1 - Cowboys
NFC Wildcard 2 - Cardinals

AFC East - Patriots
AFC North - Bengals
AFC South - Colts
AFC West - Chargers
AFC Wildcard 1 - Ravens
AFC Wildcard 2 - Jaguars

NFC Conference 1 - Eagles
NFC Conference 2 - Saints

AFC Conference 1 -Patriots
AFC Conference 2 - Chargers

AFC Champs - Patriots
NFC Champs - Eagles

Superbowl Champs - Eagles

And if by the outside chance I don't win this contest, count me in for 5 sticks to the winner.


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_ I will be in on this. My picks will be in by Monday..._


----------



## Vegas Smoker (May 26, 2006)

I'm in...will put picks up tomorrow....


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_nfc East - Eagles_
_nfc North - Chicago_
_nfc South - Saints_
_nfc West - Seattle_
_nfc Wildcard 1 - Dallas_
_nfc Wildcard 2 - Carolina_

_afc East - New England_
_afc North - Ravens_
_afc South - Indy_
_afc West - Chargers_
_afc Wildcard 1 - Bengals_
_afc Wildcard 2 - Jaguars_

_nfc Conference 1 - Eagles_
_nfc Conference 2 - Saints_

_afc Conference 1 - New England_
_afc Conference 2 - Chargers_

_nfc Champs - Eagles_
_afc Champs - Chargers_

_super Bowl Champs - The Philadelphia Eagles_


----------



## Vegas Smoker (May 26, 2006)

NFC East - Eagles
NFC North - Bears
NFC South - Saints
NFC West - 49ers
NFC Wildcard 1 - Seahawks
NFC Wildcard 2 - Panthers

AFC East - Patriots
AFC North - Steelers
AFC South - Colts
AFC West - Broncos
AFC Wildcard 1 - Chargers
AFC Wildcard 2 - Ravens

NFC Conference 1 - Bears
NFC Conference 2 - 49ers

AFC Conference 1 -Broncos
AFC Conference 2 - Patriots

AFC Champs - Broncos
NFC Champs - Bears

Superbowl Champs - Broncos


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

bump for more players, and for picks to get posted......


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

Cool Contest...This should be fun.:tu

NFC
Central: Bears
East: Cowboys
West: Seattle
South: New Orleans
Wildcards: Philadelphia and Carolina

AFC
East: Patriots
West: San Diego
North: Baltimore
South: Indianapolis
Wildcards: Buffalo and Denver

AFC Championship Game: Patriots vs. San Diego
NFC Championship Game: Cowboys vs. Bears
Superbowl: Patriots vs. Cowboys
Superbowl winner: Patriotsu


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

AFC East - Patriots
AFC North - Steelers
AFC South - Colts
AFC West - Chargers
AFC Wild Card 1 - Bengals
AFC Wild Card 2 - Ravens

NFC East - Eagles
NFC North - Bears
NFC South - Saints
NFC West - Seahawks
NFC Wild Card 1 - Rams
NFC Wild Card 2 - Redskins

AFC Conference Champs 1 - Patriots
AFC Conference Champs 2 - Colts

NFC Conference Champs 1 - Eagles
NFC Conference Champs 2 - Bears

AFC Champs - Pats

NFC Champs - Bears

Super Bowl Champs - Pats


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

AFC East - Patriots
AFC North - Bengals
AFC South - Colts
AFC West - Chiefs!
AFC Wild Card 1 - Broncos
AFC Wild Card 2 - Chargers

NFC East - Cowboys
NFC North - Bears
NFC South - Saints
NFC West - Seahawks
NFC Wild Card 1 - 49ers
NFC Wild Card 2 - Bucs

AFC Conference Champs 1 - Patriots
AFC Conference Champs 2 - Chargers

NFC Conference Champs 1 - Cowboys
NFC Conference Champs 2 - Bears

AFC Champs - Pats

NFC Champs - Bears

Super Bowl Champs - Pats

Oh, BTW - I'm In as well!


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

AFC:

New England
Indy
Baltimore
San Diego

Wild Card:

Kansas City
Jax

New England
Indy

New England


NFC:

Chicago
New Orleans
Dallas
St. Louis

Wild Cards:

San Fran
Arizona

Chicago
St. Louis

Chicago


New England


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm in, sure hope my prognostication is working!

AFC East - *Patriots*
AFC North - *Ravens*
AFC South - *Colts*
AFC West - *Chargers*
AFC Wild Card 1 - *Jaguars*
AFC Wild Card 2 - *Jets*

NFC East - *Eagles*
NFC North - *Bears*
NFC South - *Saints*
NFC West - *Rams*
NFC Wild Card 1 - *Seahawks*
NFC Wild Card 2 - *Panthers*

AFC Conference Champs 1 - *Patriots*
AFC Conference Champs 2 - *Chargers*

NFC Conference Champs 1 - *Bears*
NFC Conference Champs 2 - *Saints*

AFC Champs - *Chargers*

NFC Champs - *Saints*

*Super Bowl Champs - Saints*


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

AFC East - Pats
AFC North - Bengals
AFC South - Colts
AFC West - Donkeys
AFC Wild Card 1 - Titans
AFC Wild Card 2 - Chargers

NFC East - Cowboys
NFC North - Bears
NFC South - Saints
NFC West - Rams
NFC Wild Card 1 - Eagles
NFC Wild Card 2 - Seahawks

AFC Conference Champs 1 - Colts
AFC Conference Champs 2 - Pats

NFC Conference Champs 1 - Saints
NFC Conference Champs 2 - Seahawks

AFC Champs - Colts

NFC Champs - Saints

Super Bowl Champs - Colts


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

AFC East - Patriots
AFC North - Ravens
AFC South - Colts
AFC West - Chargers
AFC Wild Card 1 - Broncos
AFC Wild Card 2 - Steelers

NFC East - Eagles
NFC North - Bears
NFC South - Panthers
NFC West - Seahawks
NFC Wild Card 1 - Saints
NFC Wild Card 2 - Cowboys

AFC Conference Champs 1 - Chargers
AFC Conference Champs 2 - Ravens

NFC Conference Champs 1 - Saints
NFC Conference Champs 2 - Bears

AFC Champs - Ravens

NFC Champs - Bears

Super Bowl Champs - Bears


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

if you're going to pick, you'd better do it.....


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

AFC East - Patriots
AFC North - Bengals
AFC South - Colts
AFC West - Chargers
AFC Wild Card 1 - Broncos
AFC Wild Card 2 - Ravens
NFC East - Eagles
NFC North - Bears
NFC South - Saints
NFC West - Seahawks
NFC Wild Card 1 - Panthers
NFC Wild Card 2 - Cowboys

AFC Conference Champs 1 - Chargers
AFC Conference Champs 2 - Patriots

NFC Conference Champs 1 - Saints
NFC Conference Champs 2 - Bears

AFC Champs - Patriots

NFC Champs - Bears

Super Bowl Champs - Patriots


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

I think I'm getting in just under the wire. here are my predictions;

AFC East - Patriots
AFC North - Bengals
AFC South - Colts
AFC West - Chargers
AFC Wild Card 1 - Jets
AFC Wild Card 2 - Steelers
NFC East - Eagles
NFC North - Bears
NFC South - Saints
NFC West - Seahawks
NFC Wild Card 1 - Panthers
NFC Wild Card 2 - Rams

AFC Conference Champs 1 - Colts
AFC Conference Champs 2 - Patriots

NFC Conference Champs 1 - Saints
NFC Conference Champs 2 - Philidelphia

AFC Champs - Patriots

NFC Champs - Saints

Super Bowl Champs - Patriots

Thanks for the opportunity to play.:ss


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I was away this week, and almost missed this! Just in the nick of time.

AFC East - Patriots
AFC North - Ravens
AFC South - Colts
AFC West - Chargers
AFC Wild Card 1 - Broncos
AFC Wild Card 2 - Jets
NFC East - Eagles
NFC North - Bears
NFC South - Saints
NFC West – 49ers
NFC Wild Card 1 - Seahawks
NFC Wild Card 2 - Panthers

AFC Conference Champs 1 - Chargers
AFC Conference Champs 2 - Colts

NFC Conference Champs 1 - Eagles
NFC Conference Champs 2 - Seahawks

AFC Champs - Chargers

NFC Champs - Eagles

Super Bowl Champs - Eagles

I'm up for a stick donation too. LMK.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Damnit, was on call this weekend and missed out:sb


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> I'm up for a *stick *donation too. LMK.


BTW, I of course meant sticks


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> BTW, I of course meant sticks


thanks Joel, let me know if you need my addy again:tu

First mini contest will be posted sometme today, look for it!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I just checked Vic, and I still have your addy. I'll get them out shortly.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> I just checked Vic, and I still have your addy. I'll get them out shortly.


thanks Joel:tu


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

First mini-contest will be for two bonus points:

What team will give up the fewest passing yards this weekend?

Tiebreaker: what qb will throw for the fewest passing yards this weekend?

answers due by Noon, Sunday


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> First mini-contest will be for two bonus points:
> 
> What team will give up the fewest passing yards this weekend?
> 
> ...


Answer via PM or post here?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> Answer via PM or post here?


lets change it up, send the pic to me by pm:tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> lets change it up, send the pic to me by pm:tu


Why do we have to take a picture of our pick?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Why do we have to take a picture of our pick?


you go to the back of the line,


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

CS Automated Reply said:


> ResIpsa has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.


Hey Vic, time for some housecleaning!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> Hey Vic, time for some housecleaning!


oops.....go ahead Joel:tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

So, who picked what?


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> So, who picked what?


I didn't pick the Bengals or the Browns..........


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Broncos, Jets, Bears, 49ers....I'm not looking too good! Maybe the Eagles can save me:al


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> Broncos, Jets, Bears, 49ers....I'm not looking too good! Maybe the Eagles can save me:al


we're halfway out...starting next week I'm be doing weekly contest for bonus points, so stay tuned!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

okay guys halfway home......

3 bonus points to the person who comes closest to picking the winning score of the Steelers-Browns game, post answers by pm......tie breaker....how many picks will Ben Limberger throw?:tu answers due by 1 pm tomorrow


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

We had one entrant.......


Congrats Joel!!

3 bonus points to you.


Next Mini Contest to appear by Thursday.....everybody stay tuned, the bonus points are going to be flying hot and heavy...


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> We had one entrant.......
> 
> Congrats Joel!!
> 
> ...


And I was relatively close to boot!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

This weeks mini-contest, worth 2 bonus points:

give the total yardage and name of the running back who will have the most yards from scrimmage this week.

Deadline is noon, sunday


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Ok, who was the lucky sap this time?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Ok, who was the lucky sap this time?


Bigwaved, as the only contestant, is the proud winner of two bonus points!!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I realized Sunday afternoon I forgot...oops!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

A fiver of cigars to whoever can tell me the total number of yards the Pats will ring up on Sunday. 

Closest guess wins, closing time 1:00 pm Sunday.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Two entrants this week, we're on a roll whoohooo!!!!!

351 for the Pats says Bigwaved

437 says Yourchoice, so the winner be Joel! congrats!

pm your addy to me again and will get these out to you within the next few days.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

WooHoo! I just wish the Eagles were able to pull the upset!

PM sent :tu


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> A fiver of cigars to whoever can tell me the total number of yards the Pats will ring up on Sunday.
> 
> Closest guess wins, closing time 1:00 pm Sunday.





ResIpsa said:


> 437 says Yourchoice, so the winner be Joel! congrats!
> 
> pm your addy to me again and will get these out to you within the next few days.


Sending out a great big thank you to Vic for the weekly contest prize. You completely blew my doors off with this one. Included was:

06 RASS
04 JL PC
98 Monte Joyita
06 PLPC
05 RyJ Mille Fleurs

Wasn't expecting you to run up the score like that 

Awesome selection bro! Thank you :tu


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> Sending out a great big thank you to Vic for the weekly contest prize. You completely blew my doors off with this one. Included was:
> 
> 06 RASS
> 04 JL PC
> ...


:r, you're more than welcome Joel.

Ok Folks, I'm working on getting the standings going into the playoffs put together and posted. I hope to have them up no later than Thursday, hopefully by tomorrow.

PLEASE, be patient and no jumping the gun!!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

And awat we go. The Standings so far:

CoreyJ: 12 points

TimButz2: 12 points

Rudy351: 12 points

Coach: 12 points

FlyerFanX: 10 points

Hawksfan: 10 points

Mattiek: 10 points

SteveD: 10 points

mmblz: 10 points

jjirons69: 10 points

RaiderinKs: 10 points

Beerdoctor: 8 points

Greerzilla: 8 points

Pnoon: 8 points

Bigwaved: 8 points

Bigd417: 8 points

Cigar040: 6 points

Vegassmoker: 6 points

yourchoice: 6 points

Drob: 4 points

*Some wild, and some downright wierd choices made by you guys:*

*Good luck to all as the playoffs begin!!*


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Final winner to be posted tomorrow


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ResIpsa said:


> And awat we go. The Standings so far:
> 
> CoreyJ: 12 points
> 
> ...


First to worst, woo-hoo!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

tomorrow guys, sorry for the delays


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Hmmmm.......tomorrow seemed to somehow turn into two weeks, sorry guys, life is life. NO excuses, will try to make it up to the winners:

and the answer is.......

CoreyJ: 24 points

TimButz2: 12 points

Rudy351: 24 points

Coach: 26 points

FlyerFanX: 24 points

Hawksfan: 24 points

Mattiek: 24 points

SteveD: 24 points

mmblz: 24 points

jjirons69: 22 points

RaiderinKs: 16 points

Beerdoctor: 22 points

Greerzilla: 28 points

Pnoon: 14 points

Bigwaved: 30 points

Bigd417: 22 points

Cigar040: 20 points

Vegassmoker: 12 points

yourchoice: 12 points

Drob: 4 points

AND THE FIRST SHALL BE LAST.......:r SORRY Doyle, folks our first place winner last year finished.......wellll.........

*CONGRATS TO BIGWAVED WHO SEEMS TO HAVBE WON AT 30 AND OUR SECOND PLACE BROTHER FORMERLY KNOWN AS GREERZILLA AT 28 POINTS.......ADDYS PLEASE, AND PRIZES WILL BE SENT.*

*CONGRATS ALSO TO COACH, WHO CAME IN THIRD WITH 26 POINTS. AGAIN ADDY, PLEASE.....*

*THANKS FOR PLAYING GUYS, SORRY FOR THE DELAY!*


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Smarty pants sent the winnings for this contest and the CS Fantasy Hockey League. The knucklehead sent 25 cigars total...Thanks, Vic. Can you "excessive?


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Damn, I forgot completely about this thread. 

I offered a fiver to the winner, so Bigwaved, PM me that addy and I'll shoot a fiver your way.

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> If other gorillas want to donate additoinal sticks for the mini contests or for a second and third place winner, that's appreciated as well!





yourchoice said:


> I'm up for a sticks donation too. LMK.





SteveDMatt said:


> Damn, I forgot completely about this thread.
> 
> I offered a fiver to the winner, so Bigwaved, PM me that addy and I'll shoot a fiver your way.
> 
> Sorry for the delay!


I'm glad you said that Steve. It reminded me I offered up some sticks too.

Vic - let me know if a 2nd or 3rd place prize is needed, or I can just send more cigars to Dave, you call it, I'll send it :tu.


----------

